# Mike? How Long Til After 100 Tape is Ready?



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Mike, Don't wanna rush ya or anything







. But just curious when it will be ready for distribution? Thanks! BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Ditto. Mike.....Clair


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Clair-I don't want to sound dumb, but what's that mean - chocolate biscuits made with breadcrumbs and butterbeans? Sounds kind of gross!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, Clair, it does sound gross, what is it???BQ and Clair, Mike has a few finishing touches left on the program, but it will be coming out very soon. He will let everyone know as soon as he can!!! I'll nag him, er, I mean ask him and let you know, or have him let you guys know!!!!LOL







Take care!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BR & Marilyn,Its a quote from an old british children's programme about a cute old saggy cloth cat called bagpuss - one of the british all time favourite children's programs.check out some pictures atwww.bbc.co.uk/cult/ilove/tv/bagpussThe little mice in the program pretended they could make chocolate biscuits out of breadcrumbs and butterbeans - which was actually a bit of a con because there machine didn't really make choccy biscuits out of these ingredients....they just had one choccy biscuit going around and around the machine!Sounds crazy - but it was quite sweet!Mike! help me out here!Clair


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Oh Clair, that's cute. Little bagpuss looks like he is well loved.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

How cute Clair!!! I see on the site that only a few episodes were made, but it has been on for 25 years! Sort of like our Captain Kangaroo or Mr. Rogers, though they have been on for years with new shows. My daughter has a stuffed chipmunk the same color and texture as Bagpuss!!!! We have enough stuffed animals to fill a zoo, I think!BTW, Mike says he has a few final touches before he is finished with recording the new program,but be patient as he is busily working on completion!!! Can't wait to hear it myself!!!!







Humm, I wonder if my girlfriend has any butterbeans left from her garden; suddenly have the urge for them...and a chocolate cake!!!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Delay in tis is due to Andy faling off a ladder and breaking his arm, which has set him an dus back some!We expect it to be released Mid December-ish, the name of the program has been chosen and those that were kind enough to make suggestions will be informed by Sandra / Helen later today or tomorrow, and I will post here on the name then.Thanks for your patience and interest







Best RegardsMike


----------

